# Tea bags



## Geordielass

Can you take tea bags in your hand luggage if you declare them in customs? None of the links seem to be working that I have found?
Thanks


----------



## topcat83

Geordielass said:


> Can you take tea bags in your hand luggage if you declare them in customs? None of the links seem to be working that I have found?
> Thanks


Yes, especially if they are Tetley


----------



## Siouxzee

Topcat I was just going to ask if you got Tetley in NZ. We are now able to get it in SA and I was saying to my hubby we might have to take a whole lot with us.


----------



## wammers

topcat83 said:


> Yes, especially if they are Tetley


No forget Tetley, bring Yorkshire tea with you!!!! We did - lots of it too!!!


----------



## 123laura

wammers said:


> No forget Tetley, bring Yorkshire tea with you!!!! We did - lots of it too!!!


I'm really sure there's a website in England that ships UK brands all over the world. If no-one else knows it I'll try to Google it when I get a few minutes.


----------



## Geordielass

Thanks for that - my husband is a Tetley man (I can't stand tea myself) and I don't think he could see a couple of hours out without his cup of tea! We'll have to stick a load of catering packs in our container when we eventually get sorted.


----------



## topcat83

topcat83 said:


> Yes, especially if they are Tetley


Just to say that this was my better half hijacking my account!! We met at the Tetley tea factory in Greenford, when we were working there, and it does make us somewhat biased!! 

I will say that the tea (any tea) in NZ just doesn't make as nice a cup. And it isn't anything to do with strength - it's more the taste. I'll use one Tetley tea bag to make us 2 cups of tea, but have to use 1 tea bag per cup for any NZ tea brand - and it's still not the same. That goes for the PG Tips that you can buy over here too.....


----------



## 123laura

*Food delivery*

Here is the link for the food company - I'm not sure of the delivery cost to NZ, but not too bad to other countries so might be worth asking.

British Food Shopping British Expats Supermarket


----------

